# ICD-10 Training - Pediatric Specific



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone know of any ICD-10 training that is pediatric specific? I work for a peds office and our BOD is only willing to pay for training that is pediatric and/or family practice specific.

Also if anyone knows where I could possibly get my hands on a ICD-10 pediatric specific coding book would be great.

Thanks in advance,

_______________________
Cheryl Miles, CPC


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheryl
The biggest issue with peds and family practice is that you can cover a huge spectrum of codes: from infectious disease, diabetes, respiratory, etc.  So that's a lot of codes to cover.


----------



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Jan 10, 2011)

At this point just a overview of the new codes that I can say relates to our practice would be great. Something that can introduce the staff to the new ICD-10 codes.

_______________________
Cheryl Miles, CPC


----------



## bstephen (Jan 21, 2011)

*Peds & ICD-10*

The first step to know what your top 25 primary & secondary codes are.  Run some reports.  It is impossible to start reviewing codes until you know where to concentrate.


----------

